# 3 giants



## Deroplatys (Apr 14, 2011)

Jungle nymph, giant malaysian leaf insect, and another giant


----------



## JC50 (Apr 14, 2011)

Those are some very large but cool insects.


----------



## khil (Apr 14, 2011)

this is why insects>getting laid by 99% of chix


where did you acquire these sexy specimens


----------



## Travis K (Apr 14, 2011)

I am hating your guts right now, I am so jealous!:evil:


----------



## echostatic (Apr 14, 2011)

Those are huge! The one hanging upside down looks the coolest for sure.


----------



## DawnW (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a brilliant pic, those are awesome. I think I want.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 14, 2011)

Which genus is on the far right?  I am unfamiliar.


----------



## ftorres (Apr 14, 2011)

Deroplatys said:


> Jungle nymph, giant malaysian leaf insect, and another giant


Hello All,
Nice specimens you got there.

From Left to right

Heteropteryx dilatata  "JUngle Nymph" holds the record of heaviest phasmid in the world.

Phyllium giganteum

Phasma gigas, one of the largest in the world.

regards

francisco


----------



## Sooner (Apr 14, 2011)

My guess is that these species are not in culture in the US due to their potential invasiveness?


----------



## What (Apr 14, 2011)

Sooner said:


> My guess is that these species are not in culture in the US due to their potential invasiveness?


Most of the USA would not really have to worry about these surviving the winters, but they are illegal to keep in the USA for exactly that reason.

Nice sticks Deroplatys, we know you just post these to make us jealous though. :razz:


----------



## Deroplatys (Apr 17, 2011)

ftorres said:


> From Left to right
> Heteropteryx dilatata  "JUngle Nymph" holds the record of heaviest phasmid in the world.
> Phyllium giganteum
> Phasma gigas, one of the largest in the world.


Correct  Although the Phasma gigas that were thought to be in culture are in fact Phasma reinwardtii 



What said:


> Nice sticks Deroplatys, we know you just post these to make us jealous though. :razz:


Maybe 
You lot can just take a walk outside and find stick insects, mantids, Phiddipus, tarantula's, scorpions, ect ect, so im probably just as jealous


----------



## ftorres (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello ALl,
Thank you Deroplatys, are you a PSG member?

NIce specimens nonetheless.


----------



## Optic (Apr 25, 2011)

Tastey, Ive seen the one hanging at the bottom of your hand


----------



## Deroplatys (Apr 25, 2011)

ftorres said:


> Hello ALl,
> Thank you Deroplatys, are you a PSG member?
> 
> NIce specimens nonetheless.


No, i have had a couple of species from a friend who is though


----------



## Pssh (Apr 25, 2011)

khil said:


> this is why insects>getting laid by 99% of chix
> 
> 
> where did you acquire these sexy specimens



AHAHAHAHAHAHA! I dont think I would say that many women. Ladies are ladies are ladies and bugs are still just bugs... 


Anywho, neat species!


----------

